# Calves



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

My calves are slacking compared to the rest of me body, train at home so don't have access to all them machines for calves, can anyone recommend a few solid exercises for calves.

Thnaks.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Rest a barbell over your knees with your feet raised off a platform. Use a thick book or something. Alternately rest a dumbbell on your knee.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

slunkeh said:


> Rest a barbell over your knees with your feet raised off a platform. Use a thick book or something. Alternately rest a dumbbell on your knee.


i just can't picture what's supposed to be happening here :confused1:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Large block of timber...say 3-4 inches high..coupla feet long and 6-8 inches deep...step halfway on to it with a big ole bar across yer shoulders and start raising yerself and bar up and down. Ya get me?


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

ohno said:


> i just can't picture what's supposed to be happening here :confused1:


Sit down on a bench with your lap parallel to the floor. Put a bar across your knees and raise your calves up and down.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Large block of timber...say 3-4 inches high..coupla feet long and 6-8 inches deep...step halfway on to it with a big ole bar across yer shoulders and start raising yerself and bar up and down. Ya get me?


Or this


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Large block of timber...say 3-4 inches high..coupla feet long and 6-8 inches deep...step halfway on to it with a big ole bar across yer shoulders and start raising yerself and bar up and down. Ya get me?





slunkeh said:


> Sit down on a bench with your lap parallel to the floor. Put a bar across your knees and raise your calves up and down.


Thanks chaps, high or low reps??


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Got a squat rack? just do calf raises with a heavy barbell


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Got a squat rack? just do calf raises with a heavy barbell


Yeah mate, that's what I've been doing so far. I'm doing high reps at the moment, may up the weight and drop the reps.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Do whatever you feel mate...theyre your calves, they'll take it. Mix it up however you want.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

join the crew..i do my calves 4 times a week mixing it up with a few different excersices


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Train them more often, if you have a home gym it'll be easy to just do a few sets 3-4 times a week first thing.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Aguz said:


> My calves are slacking compared to the rest of me body, train at home so don't have access to all them machines for calves, can anyone recommend a few solid exercises for calves.
> 
> Thnaks.


wear hiheels bud, it does wonders for my missus:thumb:

the guys have put down the main exercises keep working at them and your calves will come, dont get get disheartened theyre a sticking point for a lot of people myself included


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

johnnya said:


> wear hiheels bud, it does wonders for my missus:thumb:
> 
> the guys have put down the main exercises keep working at them and your calves will come, dont get get disheartened theyre a sticking point for a lot of people myself included


This lol

If you can walk around on your tip toes during the day it will also help, when I was training ballet/dance I had to walk constantly on my tip toes to strengthen my calves


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Calves can take a lot of work, they take so much pressure in everyday life that working them to get bigger requires high effort, I would mix it up as much as possible, high reps, low reps give them a good pounding!


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Do 200 calf raises every day - just bodyweight - bare feet, stand on tiptoe and hold for a second then heel to floor. That will help. Or use a step or stair and hold a weight (or better yet a belt with a plate on) and do the same bringing the heels down.


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

recently started skipping for about half an hour everyday i can see a lot differences already try adding that to the exercises the fellas have mentioned, just like you and many others my calves are so stubborn i need to work them extra hard!


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

Quality guys, will deffo try the recommended exercises. @Geekay, funny enough i started skipping last week. Done it this morning, calves were on fire.

As for the high heels, I'd rather stick with my airforces.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Aguz said:


> Quality guys, will deffo try the recommended exercises. @Geekay, funny enough i started skipping last week. Done it this morning, calves were on fire.
> 
> As for the high heels, I'd rather stick with my airforces.


i see youve not opted for my advice..cant blame you really...but donkey raises werent included so if you want to impress a lady friend get her to climb on your back and donkey raise the life out of her....good luck with your training bud and im sure the exercises given will help you out no end:thumb:


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

Lool those donkey raises sound crazy, only one problem, need to find a lady friend.

Lol thanks John.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I found that high reps helped.


----------

